#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  10 most demanding books on piping design.

## mkhurram79

Here are links for ten most demanding books on piping design.

*1- Hydraulics of Pipeline Systems, by: Bruce E. Larock* 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  

*2- Piping Design and Engineering - 6th Ed, * 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  

*3- The Fundamentals of Piping Design: Drafting and Design Methods for Process Applications (Process Piping Design Handbook) (v. 1) * 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*4- Process Plant Layout and Piping Design, by: Ed Bausbacher, Roger Hunt* 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  
*
5- ASME Collection for Process Vessel and Piping Design*  
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*6- Advanced Piping Design (Process Piping Design Handbook - Vol 2)*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  

*7- Piping Design for Process Plants, by: Howard F. Rase, M. H. Barrow*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*8- Piping Handbook, 7th Edition, by: Mohinder L. Nayyar* 


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  
*
9- The Piping Guide: For the Design and Drafting of Industrial Piping Systems, by: David R. Sherwood, Dennis J. Whistance,* 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*10-   	 Pipe Drafting and Design, Second Edition, by: Roy A. Parisher Robert A. Rhea* 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Never forget to say thanks.See More: 10 most demanding books on piping design.

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks friend for great contribution. 

But will you upload files to rapidshare as I am not able to download from ifile.it or the links are dead.

----------


## sadegh_msg

Thx alot

----------


## kertanegara

very nice collection, thanks for share

----------


## 2803

Very nice  collection, thanks for u

----------


## mbc.engg

Can anyone upload the books in rapidshare or 4shared.com? Please help

----------


## molcito

thanks

----------


## mkhurram79

Dear Mukesh Enjoy
Find these rapidshare links for books.

2-http://rapidshare.com/files/164375871/pdae.pdf
3-http://rapidshare.com/files/185768662/ppderfsagfvol1.rar
4-http://rapidshare.com/files/6937430/Process_Plant_Layout_and_Piping_Design.rar  
5-http://www.sendspace.com/file/bim44d  
6-http://rapidshare.com/files/157092768/1933762187-_Advanced_Piping2.rar  
7-http://rapidshare.com/files/157092768/1933762187-_Advanced_Piping2.rar  
8-http://rapidshare.com/files/10790136/Piping_Handbook__7th_Edition_0070471061.rar  
9-http://rapidshare.com/files/36330951/The_Piping_Guide_by_David_Sherwood.rar_0914082191.  rar
10-http://rapidshare.com/files/140992889/pipe_drafting_and_design_2e_scanned.zip

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks mkhurram79.

----------


## emiliopip3

Thanks for the very nice collection.

----------


## gateaux_boy

Many thank

----------


## newnesy

Thanks, nice post. :Smile:

----------


## mrk

thanks.

See More: 10 most demanding books on piping design.

----------


## Alvin

Thank you very much for all the good books

----------


## gabovm

Thanks a lot!!

----------


## pipingeng

Thanks you

----------


## ed_nqn

thanks, i'll take the one by Ed Bausbacher

----------


## proldan

excelente aporte amigo. gracias^10

----------


## tinku

Plz Plz share "Sulzer Centrifugal Pump Handbook, Third Edition (9780750686129)" OR "Sulzer Centrifugal Pump Handbook, Second Edition" 

Regards & advance thanks.

----------


## shankargee

thanq brother.

----------


## sikkil

can anyone upload item no. 2
Thanks

----------


## suscritor

nice collection, 

Thanks a lot

----------


## githkal

Thank you,

Any body pl post piping calculations manual

----------


## nfshans

Thank's 4 u'r kindness

----------


## verdi

Thanks for the links. Great post

See More: 10 most demanding books on piping design.

----------


## tupac1974

gran aporte muchas gracias

----------


## prastyo

great books, & great thx.

----------


## waseeq

Thank u brother khurram for sharing these files..

----------


## nocion_2h

thanks a lot "the piping guide" is a very good book

----------


## EST

Thank you so much

ESt

----------


## blurr33

thank you very much..

----------


## humbertito

Many Thanks

----------


## angga

Dear mkhurram79, 
All of the link already expired. Could you please re-upload again.

Thanks for sharing

Angga

----------


## ehtisham

Piping Design Handbook By John McKetta

anyone has this ,,,pls provide...

----------


## khurmi

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## khurmi

Above Links for stress concentration factor, 2nd Edition without password

----------


## ehtisham

khurmi....which book is this??

See More: 10 most demanding books on piping design.

----------


## khurmi

stress concentration factor, 2nd Edition without password

----------


## khurmi

NFPA 13: Standard for the Installation of Sprinkler Systems, 2007 Edition

(or) NFPA 13: Standard for the Installation of Sprinkler Systems, 2010 Edition

Iam in need of this above standard

Kindly do the needful and provide the downloadable link pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## khurmi

Book 		  :  	 Piping Calculations Manual

	Author    	 :  	E. Shashi Menon

	Publisher  	 : 	McGraw-Hill Companies

	ISBN-10  	 :  	0071440909

	ISBN-13  	 :   	978-0071440905

	Edition		 :    	1st Edition, 12/2004

	No of   Pages  	:	666 Pages

Link for the above Book Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## maskedsperm

Mkhurram79, Excellent selection of Piping Books....

Thanks for sharing (and for the rapidshare links too...)

----------


## cznr_ass

thanks

----------


## nnreddy

Thank you very much

----------


## mcburns

Amazing selection
 i hope I will have time to download all of them
Thanks a lot

----------


## Priyoyo

thank's brother

----------


## Priyoyo

thank's so much

----------


## ECH1

Thanks

----------


## asfandyar

Thank you for sharing.

----------


## shankargee

thanq

See More: 10 most demanding books on piping design.

----------


## rajk

Thank u very much though i could able to dowload only 3 book from above link...

----------


## Acesmotis

Amazing !!! thks

----------


## hbili

Can anybody share "Guidelines for Facility Siting and Layout". Thanks!

----------


## pingpong55

thanks very much

----------


## danateo

thank you

----------


## eagle_one

> *4- Process Plant Layout and Piping Design, by: Ed Bausbacher, Roger Hunt* 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> Never forget to say thanks.



Thank you so much Mr. Moderator  :Smile: 

been looking for this one for quite some time!

Your uploads were really great!

----------


## mutrosa

thank you

----------


## shankargee

thanq very much

----------


## Nabilia

> Can anybody share "Guidelines for Facility Siting and Layout". Thanks!



 
CCPS Guidelines for Facility Siting and Layout - No Chapter 5.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Chapter 5_CCPS Guidelines for Facility Siting and Layout.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## meena

thaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnkkkkkkkssssssssssssssss

----------


## colourings

impressive

----------


## losmoscas

thanks...

See More: 10 most demanding books on piping design.

----------


## Agus Murjani

what is one of book can help me to learn abaout cbm..?

----------


## xam3l3on

Thanks a lot!!

----------


## negi.manmohan745

If someone have - book- Detail Engineering & layout of piping system by bob wilson, please mail to my mail id negi.manmohan745@gmail.com.
I will be very thankful to you

----------


## CarlosV

Thanks a lot!!

----------


## Muhammad Aqeel

i want these 2 books if anybd hv it do e-mail me at aqeels2k@hotmail.com

1. Applying the ASME Codes - Plant Piping and Pressure Vessel by james a. wingate
2. Steam power plant piping system: their design, installation and maintenance by william lorenzo morris

aqeel

----------


## Yuri47

Veri goo collection but links are dead

----------


## sowbran

thanks so much for this very aprecciate greetings

----------


## khurmi

Piping Calculations Manual by E Shashi Menon 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Dont forget to say thanks

Regards
Khurmi

----------


## Paldex

Muhammad, plesae find the link for wingate book,

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## charsengrafs

Hi,

Would it be possible to get a link to this book again. Link seems to be dead. savagepipe@gmail.com

8- Piping Handbook, 7th Edition, by: Mohinder L. Nayyar

----------


## khurmi

Below is the required link for Piping Handbook, 7th Edition, by: Mohinder L. Nayyar 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Dont forget to say thanks

Regards
 Khurmi

----------


## charsengrafs

Cheers Khurmi

See More: 10 most demanding books on piping design.

----------


## tkbobo

Thanks for all these uploads Khurmi.

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks for khurmi

----------


## sowbran

Please someone can helpme to reupload this book i really need it I'll be Grateful thanks so much and greetings

Piping Design and Engineering - 6th Ed

----------


## mutrosa

Thanks.

----------


## khurmi

Hai below is the link for all

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Dont forget to say thanks.

Regards
Khurmi

----------


## khurmi

Above is the link for the below book required

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]Piping Design and Engineering - 6th Ed 

Regards 
Khurmi

----------


## indra.wahyudin

Thanks for moderator and Khurmi.....

----------


## shahfaraz

Please upload "The planning guide to piping design" if possible. 
Thanks in advance...

----------


## orbawy

> Above is the link for the below book required
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]Piping Design and Engineering - 6th Ed 
> ...



The link is not valid. Please re-upload again. Thanks

----------


## jtorero

Can somebody reupload Piping Design for Process Plants, by: Howard F. Rase, M. H. Barrow

----------


## georgecis

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## georgecis

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]


*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

RegardsSee More: 10 most demanding books on piping design.

----------


## georgecis

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

_NOTE: Chapter 5 is missing. If anyone could share that with us, would be greatly appreciated!_ 

Regards

----------


## georgecis

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## georgecis

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## georgecis

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## georgecis

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## georgecis

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## georgecis

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## georgecis

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## georgecis

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## georgecis

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
_

IMPORTANT NOTE : When downloading the books from above, try to download them one by one, simultaneous downloads may overload the server and cause errors._

Regards

----------


## vfq3481

THX Georgecis!

----------


## vfq3481

Excellent work Georgecis!!!
Keep it up!!!


THX once again!See More: 10 most demanding books on piping design.

----------


## georgecis

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> _
> 
> ...



This is actually : Pressure Vessel Design Manual - 3rd Edition - Dennis R Moss - 2004

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## f81aa

Hi:

Im attaching Chapter 5 missing in post #86 by georgecis.

Regards

----------


## mutrosa

Thanks georgecis!

----------


## georgecis

> Hi:
> 
> Im attaching Chapter 5 missing in post #86 by georgecis.
> 
> Regards



Thank you very much f81aa, as usual, the right man for the "rare jewels"  :Playful: 

Best regards,
georgecis

----------


## rk-Adelaide35

none of these books are downloadable, can you please post new and reliable links. Thanks Ray

----------


## georgecis

> none of these books are downloadable, can you please post new and reliable links. Thanks Ray



Hi,

I've just checked the links and are working, try again and check your browser, pop-up blocker, antivirus etc. anything that might block the download (you should get the download window open right after the redirect message from egpet.net, these are direct links, not links to storage sites)...

Regards

----------


## rk-Adelaide35

Guranted they do not work, it comes up with an error "Oops! Internet Explorer could not connect to libgen.org" so this has nothing to do with my browser? Can you please upload them somewhere else like 4shared where at least you are guranteed to download these books. Thanks much appreciated.

----------


## georgecis

Guaranteed the problem it's at your part, either you have the access blocked to libgen.org from your server, or other reason, I don't know, others have already downloaded and I've rechecked them... Try to access directly libgen.org and see what it says, you can check the availability of the site on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] . If still doesn't work, I'll try to upload them on 4shared later when I have the time.

Regards

----------


## unbazat

Please anyone can upload to dropbox or mega all those books* the others link no work anymore
Thanks a lot!

----------

